# Buttkicker Cichlid



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I just got this Buttikoferi Tilapia from the LFS yesterday.

At the store he was labeled as a "Buttkicker Cichlid" and chased anyone that walked by and I asked the guy what it was and he said it was the "pitbull" of the fish world so I picked him up.









Anyways heres a pic from yesterday when he wasn't doing much. Today hes come out of his shell. I've NEVER seen a fish that is so mean. Hell chase anything that walks by the tank and even goes after the gravel vac. I am so impressed with this fish I gave him a planted 90 gallon all to himself.

I hope the plants will last







Oh and hes about 7.5 inches long.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

these things are psychos my old 9" killed a 13" oscar i had to sell him nothing could live with him. looks like yours is a male withe nice colours and long fins trailing.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

he will eat your plants


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

fuckin awesome man, i hope mine gets that big, hes about 3-4 inches now. Its my favorite fish.


----------

